# Application Bitwarden



## gigab (20 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Possédant déjà 1Password, je suis tombé par hasard sur l’app Bitwarden sur l’AppStore. A priori c’est compatible mac/windows/iOS/android ..

La connaissez vous ? Est-ce une bonne alternative à 1Password sachant que Bitwarden est open source et gratuit ? Sachant qu’il faut bien qu’ils trouvent l’argent quelque part ...

Merci et bonne journée à vous !


----------



## Vladimok (22 Janvier 2019)

Un retour d'expérience avec Bitwarden ?


----------



## gigab (23 Janvier 2019)

Vladimok a dit:


> Un retour d'expérience avec Bitwarden ?



Non du coup je continue à utiliser 1PASSWORD pour le moment


----------



## Daffy44 (23 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai testé, mais opensource ne signifie pas gratuit.
Il manque une parfaite integration ios a ce jour.
Avantage majeur, on peut heberger ses sesames plutot que de les laisser sur un cloud.
Mais pour moi 1password demeure toujours malgré tout un cran au dessus


----------



## guymauve (29 Mars 2020)

Déterrage en règle 

Ayant toujours 1Password en V6 alors que la V7 est dispo depuis un moment maintenant, j'aurais voulu savoir si Bitwarden était une alternative plausible, fiable et durable.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Mars 2020)

J'ai testé Bitwarden, intéressant, mais je préfère 1password.
En plus l'importation des MDP de 1password vers Bitwarden est limités en nombre, et la corrélation d'importation entre les 2 gestionnaires n'est vraiment pas au top !
Je reste avec 1password pour le moment.


----------



## kasimodem (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Bitwarden a moins de fonctionnalités et est moins esthétique que 1Password, mais il progresse un peu tous les jours. L'ensemble des fonctionnalités sont déblocables pour 10€ sur iOS, ce qui est très raisonnable. 1Password est la solution de simplicité, on paye et on télécharge, ça marche aussitôt.

Le principal intérêt de Bitwarden est de permettre d'héberger soi même ses données chez soi, et donc de ne plus payer un abonnement mensuel dans le cloud, ou de se demander si ses données sont assez sécurisées chez tel ou tel hébergeur. Par contre il faut un ordi ou un NAS et quelques connaissances.

Perso, je préfère que mes mots de passe soient chez moi


----------



## Vladimok (29 Mars 2020)

1Password existe sans abonnement.


----------



## guymauve (29 Mars 2020)

Merci pour vos avis. Sinon l'abonnement de 1Password c'est +- 60EUR par an et par famille


----------



## LaJague (30 Mars 2020)

Bitwarden est très bon , très bonne intégration à iOS


----------



## guymauve (30 Mars 2020)

Merci pour ton avis


----------



## gigab (2 Avril 2020)

Bonjour et merci de vos avis. 
Bitwarden étant open source, existe-t-il un risque pour la sécurité des données (hébergement dans le cloud de Bitwarden et non dans iCloud, faille de sécurité, backdoor...) ?

Je l’ai téléchargé sur mon mac déjà mais jamais utilisé pour cette raison, et également car il semble un peu compliqué de créer son propre hébergement sur son nas..


----------



## kasimodem (2 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,


gigab a dit:


> Bitwarden étant open source, existe-t-il un risque pour la sécurité des données (hébergement dans le cloud de Bitwarden et non dans iCloud, faille de sécurité, backdoor...) ?


C'est justement tout l'inverse. Plus un produit est ouvert, moins il y a de failles ou en tout cas moins elles perdureront car corrigeables par tous. Le code étant accessible, personne ne peut non plus venir y cacher une backdoor sans que ça se voit.
A l'inverse, un produit commercial au code propriétaire ne peut être contrôlé, il faut se fier seulement à ce que prétend son éditeur et espérer que ce soit sûr, et la correction des failles dépend seulement de la bonne volonté de l'éditeur.

Pour ce qui est de l'installation chez soi, c'est accessible, il faut juste comprendre l'anglais et que votre NAS soit compatible Docker. Le guide est ICI.


----------

